# Price for integrated circuits



## Fox32 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, i'm new to the forum, not skilled enough to extract the gold, and for now i'm collecting scrap materilas, like cellphones, sim cards, pc parts etc.

So, now i'm kinda unsure if i pay too much for scraps, and what are the regular prices, now somone have 100 pc(most of them complete) what would you consider a good price per unit?
and second, this i spent last 45 minutes searching on forum and could't find anywhere... how much to pay fo 1kg of integrated circuits regular and with connections allround them ? . also how much 1 kg yelds ,or is to much of a hassle to procces them and it isn't worth it.

Thank you, and all the best!

Sorry for any mistakes, english is not my first languge so forgive me on this one.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 8, 2013)

Fox32,

Your english is OK, but your question cannot be answered. It is like asking "How much should I pay for a car?". There are far too many different cars. Old or new? Basic model or fancy? Who built it?

Sorry I can't give you a better answer than that.  

Dave


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, i was fearing that... well, maybe anyone has boght some chips, any kind just to make an ideea, i am clueless, for instance i pay 2 euro for mother board(video and audio) kg, 4 euro mixed procesor kg, 3 euro ram stick kg and 8 euro cellphones motherboards kg, and about 2 euro for complete scrap pc. too high or too low prices? 

all the best!



found some pics with the chips 

first type http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/integrated-circuit.jpg (side conections)

second type http://lampizator.eu/lampizator/REFERENCES/Philips%20CD940/transport%20012.jpg (all round connections)


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 8, 2013)

you will have to do some conversions, but boardsort.com is kind of the benchmark for prices. keep in mind that they just collect the stuff and resell it to refiners... what me and you can refine and recover out of the material, it may not be profitable or worth while to recover.


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 8, 2013)

I see, i was thinking that would be a real pain to recover from those, but there is any tutoral somwhere, or some video with somone processing some? thanks


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 8, 2013)

Fox32 said:


> first type http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/integrated-circuit.jpg (side conections)
> 
> second type http://lampizator.eu/lampizator/REFERENCES/Philips%20CD940/transport%20012.jpg (all round connections)


This is the problem with asking for yield numbers for chips. Each pin is connected to the die (the small silicon chip inside the package) with a thin wire. The wire is made from aluminum or gold. If that wouldn't be enough of a problem as you can't see the inside of the chip, the wires could be of different length and diameter. Then there are the question about the number of wires. At least that is easy, the first package is bigger but have fewer pins so it also have fewer gold wires leading to the chip. The second chip is smaller so you will get more chips per kilo of material.

To give a number is almost impossible, good experience and constantly measure your yield and adjusting your buying prices after that is the only way if you want to get an answer.

For a tutorial on IC:s I recommend patnor1011's guide, copied from his footer : "Gold inside chips (black, flatpacks - not CPU) - my guide download/file.php?id=15830".

Göran


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you my friend you are a saviour. This is just what i wanted to know and it is profitable and not that hard to refine, actually it seemd quite easy, and the yeld was good too. I'm gonna buy them too. Btw if anyone has bought IC, and wants to share the purchase price, will be apppreciated!

Al thhe best!


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 11, 2013)

So, no one ever, bought this type of IC?


----------



## hadriya9091 (Feb 12, 2013)

Would there be gold in the ram chips off silver/tin fingered edo modules? I have hundreds of them


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe some pictures will make people more receptive....


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 12, 2013)

Boardsort pays $6.00 (US) per pound of mixed chips. They are reselling so there is more value in them than that. 

The question you have to try to answer is - How much gold can YOU recover from them?


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 15, 2013)

Most of your question are answered in my thread - in my signature.
Price to pay? Pay as low as you can. I would personally not buy those eprom type IC as only some very old do have good value rest do have value too but less and comparing that to amount of work involved in recovery makes them not attractive to me.
Unless they are some old soviet or soviet-satellite country.


----------



## Fox32 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you Guys for responses, well they are old and from a ex soviet country so i'm gonna start process them. All the best!

Nice job with the signature, really helped!


----------



## chrispk (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent tutorial and very easy to understand. New to posting, but I have been reading for months. I was hoping that someone can provide additional info on whether surface mounts from low and mid-grade boards (such as DVD players and similar) and the IC's with legs on brown boards are also worth processing. I have a huge quantity of these. If they are, I now have plans for the entire weekend. Thanks!


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 22, 2013)

They are.
They were included in that batch I did and pictured in that my pdf.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Fox32 said:


> Thank you Guys for responses, well they are old and from a ex soviet country so i'm gonna start process them. All the best!
> 
> Nice job with the signature, really helped!




please read the safty section, i am not sure of your background but safty is first

remember that safty comes first


----------

